# Bild ohne Verzerrungen unproportional verkleinern?!



## HankeyX (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal einen Beitrag im Fernsehn gesehen, wo eine Internetseite vorgestellt wurde, auf der man die Größe eines Bildes unproportional verändern kann, ohne dass das Bild verzerrt wird (bzw. nicht so wirkt)
also z.B. ein Bild von 1024x768 px zu 1024x400 verkleinern ohne dass "ernsthafte" Verzerrungen entstehen
(hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine  )
leider wurde der link zu dieser Seite bei der Neuinstallation von Windows aus meinen Lesezeichen gelöscht und ich habe jetzt schon ziemlich lange verzweifelt danach gegoogelt aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden (geschweige denn irgendeinen Newsartikel).. 
nun hoffe ich, dass einer von euch hier vll eine derartige Seite oder auch ein Programm kennt, dass sowas kann   
wäre dankbar für jeden Hinweis


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2007)

HankeyX am 20.12.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal einen Beitrag im Fernsehn gesehen, wo eine Internetseite vorgestellt wurde, auf der man die Größe eines Bildes unproportional verändern kann, ohne dass das Bild verzerrt wird (bzw. nicht so wirkt)
> also z.B. ein Bild von 1024x768 px zu 1024x400 verkleinern ohne dass "ernsthafte" Verzerrungen entstehen


 das ist so einfach nicht möglich - man könnte allenfalls erstmal seitlich was "wegschneiden", damit das spätere zusammenstauchen der höhe nicht mehr ganz so drastisch wirkt. 

dafür könnte es natürlich auch tools geben, aber da kenn ich nix.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (20. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 20.12.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> dafür könnte es natürlich auch tools geben, aber da kenn ich nix.



Ein x beliebiges Grafikprogramm sollte es auch tun. Natuerlich kann man nicht einfach ein Bild in der Breite um die Haelfte verkleinern ohne das Bild zu verzerren, da muss man schon eine Haelfte des Bildmaterials opfern


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2007)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 20.12.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.12.2007 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




klar, man kann natürlich einfach einen bereich im bild markieren und nur den dann rauskopieren und neu speichern. aber dass das gesamte bild übrig bleibt, nur halt entweder schmaler ODER flacher, das geht nicht ohne sichtbare zerrung... da muss man auch ein wenig zurechtschneiden.

wenn du natürlich nur minimal streckst, zB 1024x720 auf 1024x768, dann sollte das ganze eh nicht auffallen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Dezember 2007)

Meinst du eine Bild vektorisieren?

Dann kann man es stufenlos verkleinern/vergrößern.
Aber wenn das Seitenverhältnis nicht gleich ist gibts trotzdem Verzerrungen?

PS:
Meinst du vielleicht diese Seite:
http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/


----------



## Look (21. Dezember 2007)

Nein der TS hat schon recht, mit dem was er sucht, es geht dabei darum dass das Programm die wichtigen, von den unwichtigen Dingen unterscheiden kann und dann z.B. ein 16:9Bbild in ein 4:3 Bild umwandelt, ohne das man die Stauchung gleich wahrnimmt, weil z.B. der Kopf eines Dargestellten eben nicht zu einer Eierform mutiert.

Ich hab sowohl ebenfalls den Bericht gesehen, als auch schon bei 3dc im forum darüber gelesen/Tread gesehen, leider finde ich den nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2007)

Look am 21.12.2007 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein der TS hat schon recht, mit dem was er sucht, es geht dabei darum dass das Programm die wichtigen, von den unwichtigen Dingen unterscheiden kann und dann z.B. ein 16:9Bbild in ein 4:3 Bild umwandelt, ohne das man die Stauchung gleich wahrnimmt, weil z.B. der Kopf eines Dargestellten eben nicht zu einer Eierform mutiert.


 16:9 in 4:3 ist ja auch nicht soo schwer. da reicht es ja, wenn du an den seiten etwas wegschnibbelst und erst dann die breite schmaler machst. und mit nem passenden algotimus kann man sicher auch nach formen suchen und deren proportionen halbwegs gleich lassen, dafür andere abschnitte entfernen.


aber wenn du wie im beispielt die hälfte der höhe reduzieren willst bei gleicher breite - also, das würde selbst dann, wenn zb köpfe rund blieben, sichtbar bleiben, da ja dann auch gezwungenermaßen irgendwas andere wie Zb umgebungsgegenstände kleiner werden müsste 
 :-o


----------



## HankeyX (21. Dezember 2007)

Look am 21.12.2007 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein der TS hat schon recht, mit dem was er sucht, es geht dabei darum dass das Programm die wichtigen, von den unwichtigen Dingen unterscheiden kann und dann z.B. ein 16:9Bbild in ein 4:3 Bild umwandelt, ohne das man die Stauchung gleich wahrnimmt, weil z.B. der Kopf eines Dargestellten eben nicht zu einer Eierform mutiert.



genau das ist es was ich suche 




			
				Herbboy am 21.12.2007 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du wie im beispielt die hälfte der höhe reduzieren willst bei gleicher breite - also, das würde selbst dann, wenn zb köpfe rund blieben, sichtbar bleiben, da ja dann auch gezwungenermaßen irgendwas andere wie Zb umgebungsgegenstände kleiner werden müsste
> :-o



ok, das beispiel war vll n bisschen übertrieben^^
aber das ergebnis von diesem "programm" ist dennoch sehr erstaunlich und nicht unbedingt damit vergleichbar als wie wenn man auf "normale art und weise" an einem bild rumschnippelt 


aber danke für den hinweis  werd mich gleich mal im 3dc forum auf die suche danach machen..


----------

